# The sinking ferling



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

When you step on something squishy while turning on the lights in the fishroom. Only to find it was the dog that left a present not an escape attempt


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

yum :lol:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

EWWW! In my experience it's been feline vomit which can be almost as bad sometimes.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah that's pretty nasty too Dee, but what's worse is when your spouse's yorkie has an affinity for the cat's litter box offerings and over-indulges... My big tank is behind the dining room table and I've stepped on pieces of food that my messy marvins have dropped on the floor and got that sinking feeling, thinking I've stepped on a fish that decided it was time to go to the big fish tank in the sky.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Now that is even nastier!


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dogs and sticks... My rottie used to pick up every single piece of branch/sticks laying on the ground during his walks when he was puppy. One walk, he decided to go for the real thick stick.... he got that sinking feeling... he hasn't gone for any sticks since.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Now that is even nastier!


It's been a while since the last incident but the smell is something you never forget, it turns my stomach just thinking about it lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought it was going to be a fish that jumped out.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I thought it was when I stepped on it at first


----------

